# Name of Eyedrops for cats?



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

My 3rd old male cat Knuckles has yet another eye problem. He gets it every year when the weather turns. It's like he has a cold in it. It's weeping clear liquid and he's keeping it closed more than open unless walking about. I've rang vets, but as of yet no Appointments available for tomo and have to ring back in morning. So. Does anyone know of any over the counter eyedrops I can get for him now? The drops he was percribed before where for humans but I cannot remember the name.
Thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

fucithalmic from the vets but they are prescription only.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I always used Chloromycetin or Chloramphenicol eye ointment when my cats had a flare-up. 

I don't think you can buy Chloromycetin cream over the counter, but you can buy Optrex Eye Drops with Chloramphenicol or Golden Eye Chloramphenical ointment over the counter


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok thank you. X


----------

